# Favorite Book?



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

what are your favorite books?

i like fantasy mostly, so my favorites are:

The Last Herald Mage Trillogy by Mercedes Lackey (Magic's Pawn, Magic's Promise, Magic's Price)

The Dragon Nimbus History by Irene Radford (The Dragon's Touchstone, The Last Battlemage, The Renegade Dragon)

The Dragon Nimbus by Irene radford (The Glass Dragon, The Perfect Princess, The Loneliest Magician, Wizard's Treasure)

The Stargods by Irene Radford (The Hidden Dragon, The Dragon Circle, series unfinished)

A Familiar Dragon series by Daniel Hood (Fanuilh, Wizard's Heir, Beggar's Banquet, Scales of Justice, King's Cure)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In no particular order....

John Grisham: A Time to Kill

Patricia Cornwell: All That Remains

Patricia Cornwell: Black Notice

Patricia Cornwell: Blow Fly

Patricia Cornwell: Body of Evidence

Patricia Cornwell: Cause of Death

Patricia Cornwell: Cruel & Unusual

Patricia Cornwell: From Potter's Field

Patricia Cornwell: Hornet's Nest

Patricia Cornwell: Isle of Dogs

Patricia Cornwell: Point of Origin

Patricia Cornwell: Portrait of a Killer: Jack The Ripper Case Closed
Jack the Ripper case 

Patricia Cornwell: Post Mortem

John Grisham: Skipping Christmas

Patricia Cornwell: Southern Cross

Patricia Cornwell: The Body Farm

John Grisham: The Brethren

John Grisham: The Broker

John Grisham: The Chamber

John Grisham: The Client

John Grisham: The Firm

John Grisham: The King of Torts

John Grisham: The Last Juror

Patricia Cornwell: The Last Precinct

John Grisham: The Partner

John Grisham: The Pelican Brief

John Grisham: The Rainmaker

John Grisham: The Runaway Jury

John Grisham: The Street Lawyer

John Grisham: The Summons

John Grisham: The Testament

Patricia Cornwell: Trace

Patricia Cornwell: Unnatural Exposure

also I dont mind Jackie Collins or Danielle Steel.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

My all time favourite authors and books:

Umberto eco: the name of the rose
Some of Bret Easton Ellis's books
Franz Kafka
Kurt Vonnegut; Slaughterhouse 5
J.R.R Tolkien:Lord of the rings (First it was read to me read when I was 7; Loved it!)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i like nora roberts


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Lexus, well don't think be appropiate to list my favorite books here, LOL j/k
I was into goosebumps back in the day, now i just read magazines, even cosmo sometimes!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

See what happens when we get more females on the forum. We end up talking books. Aaarrrh. 

Just kidding.

I tend to stay with bio's or technical books. Not fun reading for those into sci-fi and romance.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with Fish Doc. I enjoy reading, but I like to get information out of it. Definitely like reading tech books, bios, and car/guitar mags.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i like reading popular science and popular mechanics, and i also like reading about gardening, trucks, The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia, any book about science and biology, basically anything except for sickoes like dean koontz and steven king or cosmo, people and junk like that....i also dislike romances


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Come on Lydia, Stephen King isn't a sicko, he is just moderately disturbed. Actually, I do like some of his stuff. He is a big celebrity around here, not just because he is famous, but because he is year round famous(quite a few celebs here with secret dwellings who drop in and out). He often speaks at local colleges, and from what I hear has a spooky haunted house looking place to not far from here in Bangor.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually King has some brilliant stuff, without any blood being spilled, like Carrie. But i do prefer the bloodier ones, The Shining and Pet cematary are just great.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow Celeste if your into fantasy books you should really try the wheel of time series by robert jordan. Its considered by many to be the best fantasy series around. I myself will vouch for it. I picked up the seventh book today and still cant get enough.

A picture of dorian gray by Oscar Wilde(i hope im right about author...) is a very good book, which may not outright thrill you but it has some of the most insightful thoughts ive ever read.

Wuthering Heights is also a good book.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I did a book report on kujo. yeah, stephen king is kind of wierd.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My all time favortite books are Lord of the Rings. Actually, pretty much anything by Tolkein is great.
I also really like Ursula K. Le Guin's sci-fi stuff. Her fantasy - not so much. I really like Left Hand of Darkness.
Arthur C. Clarke's Rendevous with Rama is great.
Oscar Wilde is wonderful. I named my cat after a character in The Importance of Being Earnest.
Stephen King is good; I'm not into him as much as I used to be, but I'm still catching up on the Dark Tower series.
I love Nathaniel Hawthorne. The Scarlet Letter is great, I loved when I had to read it for school. The Marble Faun was really good too.
Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire is great.
Towing Jehovah by James Morrow is one of the strangest books I've ever read. God dies and his huge body falls into the ocean. Yeah, it's weird (in a good weird way).

And I'll admit it. I LOVE Harry Potter! Is it July yet?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dante's Inferno
The Odyssey
Slaughterhouse 5
Exile (R.A. Salvatore) The whole series is great but that one is my fav from it.
To kill a mockingbird
Charlie Mic
And my childhood favorites The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i read a little of one of Kings books and i ddnt like it at all, and someone i know said he is a sicko....ive read to kill a mockingbird also, its a good book...anybody here read the grapes of wrath? 

simpte: do you still like the chronicles of narnia? or was the lion the witch and the wardrobe one that you only liked when you were a kid? i know they are kind of kid books but i personally still like them (im still not that old, though)

i like anything by tolkein too


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Unfortunately i'm studying really hard for my law degree exams at the moment so my favourite books have to be "constitutional and administrative law", "Maudsley and Burn's Land Law" and "Treitel on the Law of Contract" - how fascinating, or not!!!!


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Alice in Wonderland is my all-time fav...has been for about 20 years now.
I have also read almost every King book (personal favs Insomnia, It, On Writing and most short stoy collections)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't read any of the chronicles series in a LONG TIME. I do like the books, just don't have copies of them in my bookcase anymore. I think I gave them to nieces and nephews. I do also like Tolkien.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

Ownager2004 @ Sun May 15 said:


> Wow Celeste if your into fantasy books you should really try the wheel of time series by robert jordan.  Its considered by many to be the best fantasy series around.  I myself will vouch for it.  I picked up the seventh book today and still cant get enough.
> 
> A picture of dorian gray by Oscar Wilde(i hope im right about author...) is a very good book, which may not outright thrill you but it has some of the most insightful thoughts ive ever read.
> 
> Wuthering Heights is also a good book.


i read the first book in the wheel of time, it was mediocre at best, and there was like a 200 page stretch in the middle where NOTHING HAPPENED. i was tempted to just not finish it, it was so boring. i actually skipped a lot of it and just skimmed unitl i found something that looked more interesting. i really don't think he needed to use 200 pages to tell us that Mat was going crazy, Rand was lost, and that one chick from their village was a total b*tch.........

i really have no intrest in reading the others. especially after i've heard from several sources that the rest of the books get more and more drawn out and wordy with less and less to actually fuel the plot. it's like the Scream movies. at some point, you just have to STOP making more.........let it go, there's no more you can write........... it's over.......let the storyline die in peace......


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm, im surprised you think that. I may have to try your books out and see what the deal is  

Although i think they are rather long-winded at times, I appreciate the depth of character development/personalilty and i think it makes the major events that much more exciting.


edit: Celeste If you had to pick a series out of the ones you listed as your favorite which one would you suggest?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

The Last Herald Mage trillogy. by Mercedes Lackey. unless your a complete homophobe, it's a wonderful series. i just absolutely fell in love with Vanyel. you hate him at first, but then you learn to love him and understand why you hated him in the beginning. but yeah, Van is gay, and falls in love with another boy at the school, but there's no details or anything.....



as for Rober Jordan being long winded, that's an understatement, that's not "Character development" that's trying to stretch a 200 page book into a 400 page book. it's just filler. during that 150-200 pages in the first one, i didn't learn a damn thing about them that i didn't already know. i write myself, i have several unfinished stories, so i have an idea what i'm talking about. getting to know the characters is great, necessary, but following every minute of their lives for two weeks when the most exciting thing that happens is rand almost gets his ear taken off by a peed-off caravan drivers whip, makes me never want to read one of his books again......


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I almost forgot:

Günter Grass
Mika Waltari
Mihail Bulgakow
And of'course Dostojevski

I see some people are really into fantasy books, I have only read Tolkiens novels. Can't get myself interested in any other of those, even though I know I should at least give em a try.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

lulu- Law - hmmmmm. If you ever come to the US forget any advise I have given you that did not work. Maybe I need to add take my advice at your own risk to the bottom of each post. :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish books hah! 
Well. I also love "The pianist" and novels of Ernest Hemingway. Tho they're too difficult to understand!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

hmmm books.

Tamora Pierce - Lioness Rampart series
Alanna, the First Adventure
In the Hand of the Goddess
The Woman Who Rides Like A Man
Lioness Rampart"
Lloyd Alexander - The Chronicles of Prydain
The Book of Three
The Black Cauldron
The Castle of Llyr
Taran Wanderer
The High King
Lloyd Alexander - The Remarkable Journey of Prince Jen
Setphen Donaldson - Mordant's Need Series
The Mirror of Her Dreams
A Man Rides Through
CS Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia
I don't think I need list these.
J.R Tolkien - Lord of the Rings. If you haven't ever read these, the books put the movies to shame. Each movie only tells about a third of the tale portrayed in the books.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

mlefev said:


> hmmm books.
> 
> Tamora Pierce - Lioness Rampart series
> Alanna, the First Adventure
> ...



oh yah!!!! i forgot about the chronicles of prydain!!! i really like those ones too...i likw the remarkable journey of prince jen also...i agree about the movies in TLOTR...thats probably how its going to be when they come out with the chronicles of narnia movies, too...im not even going to watch them


another interesting series is one by brian jacques i cant think of the name of the series but one of the books from it (i think it is the first one) is called "The Angel's Command: A Tale from the Castaways of the Flying Dutchman" its really neat


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm,

I remember an old book i read that i really liked by Richard Adams. "Watership Down" it was pretty good

FireBringer - David Clement-Davies
The Sight - David Clement-Davies

Star Trek-Deep Space Nine book series, various authors

Janette Oke books

Louis L'Amour books


cant think of any more at moment


----------

